# Kung Fu flicks



## fist of fury (Jan 18, 2002)

Anybody have some good suggestions on some HK flicks.
I already have
The prodigal son
Crouching Tiger
Rush Hour 2
Warriors Two
Once upon a time in China series

I want add to my collection so any suggestiosn will be appreciated.


----------



## Shinzu (Mar 23, 2002)

i love the old ones like 5 fingers of death, the kid with the golden arm, kung fu the movie etc... i grew up with these old kung fu flicks.

they dont make 'em like they used too

i also have the dvd of enter the dragon... really cool lee footage there.


----------



## DJDragon (Apr 17, 2002)

Shaolin Temple Starring Jet Li is my fave.  

This was his first movie I think.


----------



## shaolin_panther (Jan 28, 2004)

WWW.SHAOLINVIDEO.COM HAS THE KUNG-FU FLICKS THAT TAKES U WAAAY BACK!!!!!! "5 FINGERS OF DEATH" ....."KID WITH THE GOLDEN ARM" ..."CHINESE SUPER NINJAS"  "MASKED AVENGERS" I CAN GO ON...,  BUT .....DO YOUR OWNSELF A FAVOR AND VISIT .... THIS SITE WILL MAKE YOU DROOL!!!  !!!!!!!!! :ultracool


----------



## drunken mistress (Jan 29, 2004)

I bulk bought 27 cheap king fu films from ebay - a good way to try many cheaply. All the early Jackie Chan are good. I particularly liked Snake and the Eagle´s Shadow and Drunken Master. Some others (non-Jackie) are good but have terrible titles like Shaolin Chastity Kung Fu. All these are family films. If you´re not squeamish, Flying Guillotines and Five Deadly Venoms have some good stuff in them. (FG has a lot of beheading in the first half hour. FDV has brilliant unusual Kung Fu of various animal forms at the start but gets too much torture in it by the end to be truly my cup of tea. ) I prefer dubbed films. Even if the dubbing is dodgy you at least don´t get distracted by the subtitles.


----------



## Ninway J (Jan 29, 2004)

Ah yes, the memories of watching "Black Belt Theater" late night on Saturdays.  "Chinese Super Ninjas" was one of my favorites.  Gotta love those dubbed films that are so characteristic of a good Kung Fu movie.:asian:

Probably one of my fave American classics is "Big Trouble in Little China."


----------



## Blindside (Jan 29, 2004)

So far to favorites have been missed: Jet Li in Fist of Legend and Jackie Chan in Drunken Master 2.

Oh don't forget JC in Supercop either.

Lamont


----------



## OULobo (Jan 29, 2004)

Laughing Hyena
Drunken Master
Drive
Iron Monkey


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jan 29, 2004)

The Duel
A Man Called Hero
Legend of the Red Dragon
The Streetfighter (Sonny Chiba, not Van Dull)
Dragon Inn
The Heroic Trio
Lord of the Wu Tang (aka Kung Fu Cult Master)
Swordsman 2 (aka Legend of the Swordsman)


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 29, 2004)

not kung fu but 
the lone wolf series


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Jan 29, 2004)

The Crippled Masters?


----------



## satans.barber (Jan 30, 2004)

Check out Jet Li in 'The Legend of Fon Sai Yuk' (1 and 2),

Ian.


----------



## Blindside (Jan 31, 2004)

> The Crippled Masters?



I do recall laughing when I saw the preview for that.  You didn't actually watch it did you?

Lamont

PS: Great quote!


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Jan 31, 2004)

It's amazing what you can do with no arms or no legs. As far as the qoute......yes it is


----------



## drunken mistress (Feb 3, 2004)

I just bought my son Yoga and Kung Fu Girl as he wanted  to see soft bone Kung Fu as he´s double-jointed. This is supposed to be about the only film that features it. It was very enjoyable too!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

A good parody Kung Fu flick is Kung Pow ..it even subtitles...


----------

